# Percurso Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda (Rota dos Tuneis))



## PauloSR (24 Mai 2011 às 20:41)

Ora, a pedido de várias famílias, amantes da aventura e adrenalina, vou apresentar para quem ainda não conhece, o magnifico e perigosíssimo percurso que liga a estação de caminhos de ferro de Barca D'Alva (já encerrada) à estação espanhola de La Fregeneda (igualmente encerrada), sendo este percurso conhecido igualmente pela Rota dos Tuneis.

Entre La Fregeneda e Barca d'Alva, ergue-se um dos mais belos trechos de via férrea do mundo. São 17 km de linha, desactivada em 1985, que inclui qualquer coisa como 20 túneis e 13 pontes. Um cenário digno dos mais fabulosos filmes de aventuras. Medo de alturas e de morcegos, favor nem pensar em percorrer este caminho 

"O passeio ao longo do que resta desta via é glorioso. Caminha-se entre penhascos sobrevoados por imponentes grifos. Atravessam-se pontes em ruína e túneis intermináveis, repletos de morcegos. Genial!

Foram milhares os trabalhadores que permitiram que em 1887 fosse inaugurada esta majestosa obra de engenharia. Uma obra que apesar de construída em Espanha foi planeada e executada por Portugal. Para lá de La Fregeneda, a linha prolongava-se até La Fuente de San Esteban, numa extensão total de 77 Km. Um projecto faraónico que, perfurando montanhas e unindo encostas, permitiria que as mercadorias provenientes de Espanha pudessem ser escoadas por mar, na cidade do Porto. "

in _[B]http://numlugaradireita.blogspot.com[/B]_


Quem quiser saber mais e fazer a viagem atraves do PC, pode consultar o site http://rotadostuneis.wordpress.com/rota-dos-tuneis/la-fregeneda, onde constam todas as informações deste magnifico percurso.























"A caminhada pela linha férrea entre Barca D’Alva (Portugal) e localidade salmanticense de Fregeneda (Espanha) é um hino à contemplação da natureza. Os dezassete quilómetros da esquecida linha férrea são uma genial obra pública do final do século passado, um miradouro contínuo donde se desfruta uma das paisagens mais espectaculares e raras de toda a Península Ibérica. Este troço foi há pouco tempo decretado Património Nacional Espanhol, sendo a primeira obra deste género a merecer tal galardão.

A ligação a Espanha por Barca d'Alva foi considerada de interesse económico fundamental em finais do século XIX, tendo a sua construção (inclusivamente do lado espanhol) sido financiada por um sindicato bancário portuense. Uma sucessão de 20 túneis e 13 pontes levava o comboio até La Fregeneda (a 17 Kms) de Barca d'Alva, donde seguia para Salamanca. Em 1988 interrompeu-se a circulação entre Pocinho e Barca d'Alva na sequência da decisão espanhola (1985) de abandonar esta ligação fronteiriça.

Por muito bom caminhante que seja, conte com, pelo menos seis horas, dados a dificuldade que vai encontrar. Para poder gozar a paisagem (com o rio Águeda do lado direito) sem abusar das suas forças, comece bem cedo para que na hora do calor já esteje a percorrer o último túnel (com cerca de 1,6km e que demora cerca de 25min a percorrer).

Equipe-se devidamente no que respeita ao calçado (há muita pedra solta do balastro da linha) e vestuário (é prudente levar calças grossas e mesmo luvas resistentes para passagens com mato). Lembre-se que não há onde abastecer água nem de comida ao longo do trajecto..

Ao entrar na linha procure adaptar a passada à irregularidade do piso (use as travessas). Aproveite as plataformas do lado esquerdo, geralmente com bom piso, mas seja prudente devido ao risco de queda.

A caminhada deverá começar no largo principal (das Faias) em Barca d'Alva, onde deve estacionar e começar por visitar o cais fluvial e as pequenas lojas de comercio tradicional. Daí até à grande estação fronteiriça são cerca de 800m, e quando lá chegar não deixe de visitar os armazéns em madeira, a cocheira das locomotivas e a placa giratória de inversão de marcha funcional. Esta é (foi) considerada uma das mais importantes estações de Portugal, mas agora está em ruínas (é aqui que está a cache inicial). A destruição do património é chocante.

Por aqui entrou Jacinto, a caminho de Tormes, conforme Eça descreve em A Cidade e as Serras*** . Logo a seguir, a ponte internacional sobre o Águeda (185 m), que se diz ter um pilar oco para facilitar a demolição em caso de guerra. A partir daqui, está em território espanhol. Começam os túneis e as pontes (começa no nº20 e vai decrescendo)!

As pontes estão em mau estado, algumas devastadas por incêndios. Atravessá-las só para quem não tiver vertigens e só com tempo seco e sem vento. Nos 17Km temos de atravessar 13 pontes usando, em quase todas elas, um passadiço de ferro por vezes seccionado em espaços superiores a meio metro que só uma passada firme logra vencer. O perigo é latente.
Impõe-se a maior concentração. Abrigos de pastores de uma só porta, redondos e com tecto abobadado encontrá-mo-los ao longo da linha numa manifestação etnográfica interessante.

À passagem do um túnel nº 6 surge uma abertura a meio que nos permite observar a paisagem de um alcantilado sobranceiro ao rio. Impôs-se uma paragem para almoço nesta altura, pois o melhor vem a seguir..
A progressão pela linha faz-se bem pois que não há vegetação. O cheiro a rosmaninho e à flor da giesta é constante. O zimbro começa a invadir a linha. O património construído está em ruína, mas uma ruína ainda assim bela que evoca o romantismo de outros gloriosos tempos em que o comboio silvava naquelas serranias. Parar a meio das pontes (a mais espectacular é a ponte Pollo Valiente que apresenta curvatura) e olhar as profundezas até ao rio Águeda transmite-nos uma sensação de domínio sobre uma natureza agreste sobrevoada em círculos pelas águias e abutres-do-Egipto que abundam naquelas paragens. No céu vagueiam águias reais e enormes abutres leonados cujos ninhos se encontram nas vertentes das encostas. Vemos também algumas tímidas e delicadas cegonhas negras. Mais se parecendo com um farol, um longo vértice geodésico destaca-se num local que se designa por Peña del Sastre.O silêncio da paisagem só é cortado pelo restolho da caminhada pelo balastro da linha.

Depois de vencido o túnel que alberga uma grande colónia de morcegos (por favor não incomodar) surge a ponte Morgado, a última, deparamo-nos com um cenário fantástico de imensidão e horizonte natural com a ribeira de Morgaez do nosso lado direito. O rio Águeda desaparece. Por fim temos que atravessar o último túnel  com mais de 1500m de extensão. Outros 19 já passaram, mas este é o mais espectacular! No fim está a estação de La Fregeneda.

Material indispensável:
- Roupa resistente e confortável
- Calçado adequado (com sola semi-rígida e confortável)
- Protector solar
- Lanterna
- Máquina fotográfica
- Pilhas
- Mochila para grande caminhada"

in *http://www.geocaching.com*

Para aguçar o apetite:

 

 
Aceitam-se interessados... 

Cumprimentos a todos


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mai 2011 às 21:48)

Que espectáculo de percurso!! Só para os mais "fortes" do coração!! Passar aquelas pontes tira o fôlego a qualquer um!

Fica a ideia para um passeio um dia destes!

PS: Eu alinho também no Camino del Rey!


----------



## MSantos (24 Mai 2011 às 22:09)

Definitivamente eu não podia fazer estes percursos, tenho muitas vertigens... E pavor a alturas...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Mai 2011 às 22:19)

É um percurso que já conheço há uns anos e anseio fazer, antes que reabram a linha, andam mortos por isso


----------



## PauloSR (25 Mai 2011 às 00:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> É um percurso que já conheço há uns anos e anseio fazer, antes que reabram a linha, andam mortos por isso



É bem verdade Mário... Aproveita que esta na melhor altura para o fazer


----------



## Lousano (25 Mai 2011 às 01:12)

Não tenho grande tempo para estas aventuras, mas seria uma caminhada de sonho.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 01:42)

Mal falaste no seguimento das previsões nessa rota, fui logo investigar.
Algo assim só podia ter uma cache. Com "n" fotos, 30 favoritos, e testemunhos brutais!
Houve inclusive um tipo que fez o percurso debaixo de chuva e num dia que o país estava em aviso amarelo. 


Já está na lista para fazer qualquer dia!
Há imagens dignas de respeito.

Quanto ao Camino Del Rey em Málaga, já era mais complicado!
O minuto 7:45 era impossível para mim.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Mai 2011 às 09:08)

AnDré disse:


> Quanto ao Camino Del Rey em Málaga, já era mais complicado!
> O minuto 7:45 era impossível para mim.



E tambem tem cache Andre  A diferença é que o Camino Del Rey tem linha de vida todo o percurso, mas mesmo assim......


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2011 às 10:01)

Barca D'Alva-La Fregeneda não digo que não fizesse embora ao ver estas imagens, ontem à noite, tenha ficado assim um bocado pró "enjoado". É espectacular mas um pouco assustador. Mas acho que alinharia.
 Onde não alinharia de certeza absoluta era no Camino Del Rey. Nem que me pagassem bem... Nem com pára-quedas... nem que a vaca tussa... enfim...
 Li aqui que pensam reabrir a linha de comboio Barca D'Alva-La Fregeneda. Isso é mesmo assim? Numa altura em que o que se vê mais é encerramento de linhas, é possível a reabertura desta? A quem compete? Portugal ou Espanha?
 Não sei se este fim de semana será o melhor para lá ir mas desejo um bom passeio ao ThaZouk
 Eu vou fazendo um BTT mais soft. É menos arriscado e faz bem à saúde na mesma. E Portugal também tem belos percursos para se fazer de bicicleta...


----------



## PauloSR (25 Mai 2011 às 11:12)

Jota 21 disse:


> Li aqui que pensam reabrir a linha de comboio Barca D'Alva-La Fregeneda. Isso é mesmo assim? Numa altura em que o que se vê mais é encerramento de linhas, é possível a reabertura desta? A quem compete? Portugal ou Espanha?



Boa questão... Eu só vejo ali interesse turístico... 



Jota 21 disse:


> Não sei se este fim de semana será o melhor para lá ir mas desejo um bom passeio ao ThaZouk
> Eu vou fazendo um BTT mais soft. É menos arriscado e faz bem à saúde na mesma. E Portugal também tem belos percursos para se fazer de bicicleta...



Pois Jota, não sei até que ponto será um bom fim de semana para esta aventura, mas lá terá que ser.  A pensão e os almoços e jantares já estão marcados tanto quanto sei  Aliás, "passei-me" quando o André disse que houve um tipo que fez o percurso com chuva e com o país estava em aviso amarelo  De loucos no mínimo.... Aproveita bem esse passeio BTT 

Mais um excelente video... 
[ame="http://vimeo.com/17028477"]http://vimeo.com/17028477[/ame]


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 11:59)

Jota 21 disse:


> Li aqui que pensam reabrir a linha de comboio Barca D'Alva-La Fregeneda. Isso é mesmo assim? Numa altura em que o que se vê mais é encerramento de linhas, é possível a reabertura desta? A quem compete? Portugal ou Espanha



Compete tanto a espanhóis como Portugueses, já foram feitas promessas de ambos os lados, mas neste momento os espanhóis andam já criar associações e grupos de pressão para tal. Basta os espanhóis abrirem a linha e nos teremos de certa maneira de também abrir pois sem a ligação connosco a linha não faz muito sentido.

Ainda há uns meses os espanhóis (e alguns portugueses) andaram a limpar a via do lado deles.
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/todaviasostenible/

A linha foi fechada por o material circulante não ter força para chegar lá "acima", muitas vezes havia passageiros que tinham que sair do comboio numa determinada subida para que o comboio ficasse mais leve e pode-se subir parte do percurso ou então carga que tinha que ser largada pois o peso era muito. A partir de Barca d' Alva é sempre a subir dos 115 m para os 483 m. O vapor já tinha chegado ao fim, mas infelizmente em vez de modernizarem o material circulante, preferiram encerrar a linha (1985 a parte espanhola e 1988 a portuguesa), para além de que tanto Barca d' Alva como a La Fregeneda eram estação fronteiriças que já não faziam mais sentido pois estávamos já na UE caindo assim por terra o sonho de ligar o Porto à Europa por via ferroviária que foi pra isso que foi projectada a linha do Douro.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mai 2011 às 12:19)

ThaZouk disse:


> Pois Jota, não sei até que ponto será um bom fim de semana para esta aventura, mas lá terá que ser.  A pensão e os almoços e jantares já estão marcados tanto quanto sei  Aliás, "passei-me" quando o André disse que houve um tipo que fez o percurso com chuva e com o país estava em aviso amarelo  De loucos no mínimo....



Não sei se fazes geocaching. Se fizeres e estiveres registado no site poderás ler os testemunhos.
Todos eles, além de gigantes, revelam muito entusiasmo, nenhum deles diz que não gostou, e dão bastantes conselhos.

Mais de metade não conseguiu atravessar aquela última ponte. Houve um grupo de 12 em que apenas 2 atravessaram. O resto teve de descer e atravessar o rio, tal foi o medo.
Eu até estava todo confiante, mas aquele vídeo que puseste com o buraco a meio da ponte deixou-me as pernas um pouco a tremer. Não tenho muitas vertigens, mas aquele "saltinho" acho que me ia bloquear o andamento. 

Alguns também falam do túnel de 1,5km. E dos morcegos. hehe






[






Reparei agora num que tentou fazer o percurso com nevoeiro e sincelo, a 26 de Dezembro de 2008.
Rapidamente desistiu. Ele diz que não devido ao frio, mas à fraca visibilidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mai 2011 às 12:28)

Mais uma fotos com tempos de ouro da linha.

Barca d' Alva (1971).






Barca d' Alva (2010).






Barca d' Alva (1974).






Comboio correio (1969).






FerroBus (ultima forma de transporte de passageiros, na tentativa de rentabilizar ao máximo a linha)


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2011 às 12:31)

Em relação a camino del Rey segundo pesquisei percorre-lo dá direito a uma multa de até 6000euros, desde 2000 que o caminho está encerrado por 4 acidentes mortais, mas os malucos e aventureiros continuam a procura-lo


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2011 às 12:43)

Mário Barros, é uma pena ver que chegou esta linha mas não é caso único. Pelas imagens que vi a recuperação de tudo aquilo não será barata e com a situação actual e a que se prevê para os próximos anos, não acredito que isso vá para a frente. Além disso qual o objectivo da recuperação? Turismo? Mercadorias? Não deverá haver muito movimento tanto de uma coisa como de outra por ali. Mas é pena...
 Realmente há linhas de comboio espectaculares e construídas no limite do risco. Há bastantes anos, quando era miúdo, viajava muito na Linha da Beira Baixa que também tinha zonas em que os carris foram colocados mesmo à beirinha dos precipícios que dão para o Rio Tejo. Era uma viagem fascinante. A linha do Douro é outra do mesmo género. E deve haver mais que desconheço, como a do Tua e outras. Engenharias...
 Espero ver aqui o relato dessa viagem de domingo...


----------



## Jota 21 (25 Mai 2011 às 12:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mais uma fotos com tempos de ouro da linha.



Grandes imagens.


----------



## PauloSR (25 Mai 2011 às 17:06)

Belos apanhados, os do André e do Mário Barros 



AnDré disse:


> Não sei se fazes geocaching. Se fizeres e estiveres registado no site poderás ler os testemunhos.



Tenho diversos amigos que fazem. Eu só agora vou começar, e logo com este percurso!!!  Acabei mesmo de me registar... 

Aproveito para deixar este curioso relato: 
"Aviso:
Eu e mais 8 pessoas fizemos dia 28/08/2010 o percurso de Barca d´Alva – La Fregeneda. A paisagem é magnifica… sim… mas nem consegui desfrutar! Da experiência que vivi, o risco que se corre é enorme. Posso garantir que de facto a única passagem segura pelas pontes é pelo passadiço metálico (a madeira está podre) … e para passar por lá… é preciso ter muito sangue frio e uma elevada dose de inconsciência. Os passadiços não têm seguramente mais de 40cm de largura… imagine-se agora a percorrer centenas de metros num passadiço dessa largura, em que tudo a que se pode “segurar” é a uma barra metálica de duvidosa segurança, que se encontra à distância de um braço (que não pode ser muito curto), imagine-se a percorrer essas centenas e centenas de metros a mais de 100 metros de altura nestas condições de segurança. Antes de começar a caminhada pergunte-se se ela vale a pena um passo em falso seu ou de um amigo. O risco é muito… a segurança não é nenhuma… depressa pararão de desfrutar e passarão a ficar preocupados por vocês e pelos vosso colegas. Nestas condições do percurso, só aconselharia a um equilibrista profissional; a um alpinista muito bem equipado ou ao meu pior inimigo.
P.S.- Começamos 9, só completaram a totalidade do percurso 4. Eu fui um dos 4 inconscientes (encurralados) que terminou a caminhada… e não me orgulho de o ter feito.
Abraço a todos, e boas caminhadas… em segurança!"​by Emanuel Ferreira @ 30/08/2010 02:10 in _http://rotadostuneis.wordpress.com_~

como dizia o nosso saudoso fernando Pessa, "e esta hein?!"


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2011 às 18:06)

Falei agora mesmo com um amigo meu que fez há poucos dias o Caminito Del Rey. Segundo ele me diz, o percurso é muito mais tranquilo do que as fotos aparentam. Metade do troço (a que ele fez para já), tem uma via de segurança passada, pelo que em todo esse caminho vamos seguros a um cabo de aço preso à parede, e equipados com arnês e devidos dispositivos de segurança. À frente dele até ia um casal com um miúdo pequeno (aqui parecem-me muitos inconscientes). A segunda parte do troço, não tem via de segurança, pelo que é mais para os corajosos! Ele vai fazer os dois troços proximamente. E eu em princípio vou com ele (pelo menos no primeiro troço).

Ao contrário, este de Barca de Alva parece-lhe muito mais perigoso, pois em nenhum momento vamos com uma segurança! Este não será para os corajosos, parece-me a mim...mas sim para os "algo inconscientes". Como o post anterior refere, atravessar pontes em cima de traves de 40cm de largura...isso é que me faz engulir em seco!


----------



## PauloSR (25 Mai 2011 às 19:32)

ecobcg, antes de mais, dá os meus sinceros parabens ao teu colega que fez o Camino del Rey... Ele poderá dizer que fez um dos percursos mais perigosos do mundo 

Acabo por não concordar contigo numa coisa... É que o camino del Rey já conta infelizmente com 4 mortes, ao contrário de que a "Rota dos Tuneis". Por isso, se milhares de pessoas (de todas as faixas etárias) o fizeram sem problemas, toda a gente o pode fazer... Bom, todos menos os mais propensos às terriveis vertigens!


----------



## ecobcg (25 Mai 2011 às 21:21)

ThaZouk disse:


> ecobcg, antes de mais, dá os meus sinceros parabens ao teu colega que fez o Camino del Rey... Ele poderá dizer que fez um dos percursos mais perigosos do mundo
> 
> Acabo por não concordar contigo numa coisa... É que o camino del Rey já conta infelizmente com 4 mortes, ao contrário de que a "Rota dos Tuneis". Por isso, se milhares de pessoas (de todas as faixas etárias) o fizeram sem problemas, toda a gente o pode fazer... Bom, todos menos os mais propensos às terriveis vertigens!



Relativamente às mortes ocorridas no Caminito Del Rey, a história é a seguinte (conforme relato do meu amigo que lá esteve):
"_Em relação aos bacanos que lá morreram... então é assim: 3 amigos estão a fazer o Caminito e descobrem um volante velho duma mota, por lá perdido. Têm a espectacular ideia de utilizar o volante para descer, em slide, um cabo de aço que lá estava montado e que cruzava o rio. Mas, como só têm um volante e são 3, decidem ir os 3 duma vez, montados no volante... o cabo parte-se pelo peso e eles morrem! Na altura ainda nem estava montada a ferrata, mas como vês os gajos não eram propriamente malta muito precavida_ :P"

Como em todos os locais perigosos, quem abusa "estupidamente" da sorte, normalmente dá-se mal.

Por outro lado, como já referi, fazer um percurso perigoso "ligado" a uma via de segurança, como no Del Rey (no primeira parte do percurso), faz-me sentir muito mais seguro que atravessar as tais pontes em cima de uma trave de 40cm de largura e sem estar ligado a nenhuma segurança. É só este aspecto que me faz ficar mais de pé atrás na Rota dos Túneis (ainda que a ache extremamente apetecível de fazer). A 2.ª parte do Del Rey, sem via de segurança, essa, é que é mais complicada.


----------



## PauloSR (26 Mai 2011 às 10:58)

ecobcg, a ser verdade essa história do Camino del Rey, isso é de loucos  Há gente maluca em qualquer lado


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Mai 2011 às 12:35)

Parece um bocado inverosímil essa história do volante de mota... Só sob o efeito de alucinogénos


----------



## Norther (26 Mai 2011 às 20:51)

Deve ser uma óptima caminhada essa de Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda, embora perigosa mas deve ser emocionante.
Ja a do  Camino del Rey ja estou á muito para la ir mas ando mais numa onda de subir cumes e tenho ido para Gredos, Picos da Europa, Pirineus, e a próxima Serra Nevada que é o cume mais alto da Península Ibérica " Mulhacén" com 3.478,6 m.

Deixo aqui outro trilho alucinante que adorava fazer


----------



## PauloSR (27 Mai 2011 às 00:25)

Norther disse:


> Deixo aqui outro trilho alucinante que adorava fazer



Já conhecia este Norther... Ja me fartei de ver videos e desde ja te digo: nunca o farei... Fico-me apenas pelos videos 

Quanto ao Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda, ja estou em fase de aquecimento  Contagem decrescente...


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Mai 2011 às 13:11)

ThaZouk disse:


> Quanto ao Barca D'Alva - La Fregeneda, ja estou em fase de aquecimento  Contagem decrescente...



 Boas,
 E então? Como foi? Ou não chegou a ser? 
 O tempo não deve ter estado agradável por esses lados...


----------



## PauloSR (31 Mai 2011 às 10:22)

Bom dia, 

O fim de semana foi excepcional. O tempo esteve maravilhoso para a "louca" caminhada (o passeio foi no Domingo de manhãzinha, terminando as 13h20 sensivelmente). E o percurso é apenas para quem tem um coração forte. Quando tiver uma "vaga", coloco umas imagens e faço um breve resumo. Em suma, é de loucos!!!


----------



## PauloSR (29 Jun 2011 às 11:43)

Bom dia a todos,

Ainda não me foi possível disponibilizar um tempinho para relatar a aventura. Não estou esquecido. Perdoem-me  Vou ver se esta semana poderei fazê-lo.

Continuação


----------

